# health and safety



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

On any occasion that I've placed a propane tank on a wood deck as you've described, just a base restraint would help in keeping it from getting knocked over or around. 

I don't know what exactly you're looking for as to health and safety. Most tools come with a complete orientation to the use and care of the tool. There are numerous websites like this one.


----------

